# CNC vadība / mehānika >  NeCNC vadība

## Haralds

Sveiki!

Es neesmu speciālists tapēc mans jautājums būs iesākumā mazliet vispārīgi izklāstīts.
Man vajadzīga vadības kastīte vienam aparātam. Vēlams būtu, ja to visu varētu salikt uz vienas plates.
Taisu aparātu, kur būs pneimatika, kas ir vadāma ar 24V DC strāvas impulsu (pavisam nepieciešmi 3 impulsi dažādos laikos ar dažādu ilgumu). Pēc diviem impulsiem jāsagaida grekona slēdža savienojums.
Bez tam ir nepieciešams pārvietot platformiņu ap 25cm vertikālā stāvoklī. Svars uz platformiņu būs līdz 1/2 kg.
Platformiņai pa ceļam ir jāapstājas konkrētos augstumos (patreiz liekas 4 stāvokļi).
Es patreiz domāju šo platformiņu kustināt ar soļu motoru, 3:1 zobsiksnas pārnesumu uz zobstieni.
Lai uzsāktu procesu nepieciešama starta poga un avārijas stop poga.
Pēc savas saprašanas tam visam jābāzējās uz kādu programmējamu taimera mikroshēmu. Ideāli jau būtu, ja būtu displejs un vadības pogas, lai laika gaitā varētu viegli pamainīt kādu no parametriem.

Vai var kāds palīdzēt vismaz uzvirzīt uz kādu domu, kur meklēt kādas shēmas un kur meklēt informāciju kā saprogrammēt tādu kasti?

----------


## GuntisK

Prātā nāk viens- ja tas ir rūpniecisks objekts, tad vai nu SIEMENS S7-300, OMRON vai līdzīgs PLC. Vai arī to visu realizēt ar mikrokontroliera palīdzību, taču trūkums ar MK būtu tas, ka nevarētu operatīvi izmainīt parametrus. 
Guntis

----------


## abergs

Ja tas vienreizeejs pasaakums un nav veeleeshanaas /laika iedziljinaaties Gunta mineeto PLC
progr-naa, ieteiktu kontakteeties ar http://www.lasma.lv/ spechukiem. Ieteiks piemeerotaako,
pieejamaako utt.

----------


## Haralds

Tas varētu nebūt vienreizējs pasākums, droši vien būs jāiedziļinās pašam. Mēģināju atrast to Siemens aparātu, izskatījās pamatīgs. Patreiz nebija laika iedziļināties, meklēt aprakstus, ko tas aparāts spēj. 
Vai nevar darīt savādāk - uztaisīt uz vienas taimera mikroshēmas pneimatikas vadību, un otru bloku, kas bīda motoru?

----------


## Haralds

Vai ir kāds, kas varētu pastāstīt vai par to Siemens aparātu, vai to pašu Onronu?
Uzmetu aci brošūrai par Siemensi- iespējas daudz, bet vajadzētu kādu, kas to ir izkodis, lai pastāstītu, kas no tā būtu vajadzīgs, lai darbinātu manu aparātu un pateiktu, cik tas varētu maksāt?

----------


## Amazons

Vai apjēdz cik tev tas Siemens maksās?

----------


## abergs

http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=614_1651_1698
http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=614_1648

----------


## GuntisK

Iespēju kā vienam tā otram ir ļoti daudz. Ja iepriekš ir zināms, kas iekārtai jādara un ir kaut kāda nojausma par LADDER LOGIC tad viss ir relatīvi vienkārši. SIEMENS PLC lētāki ir Polijā. Latvijā bez 800Ls i nemaz neej klāt.   ::  Teiksim ARGUS pieejamais S7-200 pie poļiem maksāja ap 130-150Ls. Bet tāpat būs nepieciešams STEP-7 softs, kas maksās tikpat ja ne vairāk (man uz kompja ir uzinstalēta ofic.versija). Ar OMRON nodarbojas lietuvieši- ir viņiem arī kantoris Latvijā- www.pak.lv. OMRONam  bija nedaudz sarežģītāk ar taimeriem, pārējais ir līdzīgi kā SIEMENS. 
Vispār nosliecos uz to, ka aprakstīto konstrukciju varētu mierīgi vadīt kāds plaši pieejams kontrolieris, piem. ATmega8,ATmega16 vai ATmega32. Kāreiz viss savietotos uz vienas platītes. Nekas jau neliedz vēlāk pārveidot programmu, piespraust kabeli ISP programmēšanas ligzdai un izmainīt vadības kodu. 
Guntis

----------


## next

> Vai ir kāds, kas varētu pastāstīt vai par to Siemens aparātu, vai to pašu Onronu?
> Uzmetu aci brošūrai par Siemensi- iespējas daudz, bet vajadzētu kādu, kas to ir izkodis, lai pastāstītu, kas no tā būtu vajadzīgs, lai darbinātu manu aparātu un pateiktu, cik tas varētu maksāt?


 Par tavu aparaatu tagad neviens neko jeedziigu nepateiks.
Ljoti izplatiita kljuuda ko pieljauj visi iesaaceji - uzrakstiit ka vajag paveert ventili, pacilaat platforminju.
Ja negribi rakstiit atklaati ko taisi, tad naaksies detalizeeti formuleet tehnisko uzdevumu - ko, cik aatri, ar kaadu precizitaati laikaa un telpaa...
Spriezhot peec domu izklaasta, liekas ka tev veel nav nojausmas kaadi graabekjlji celjaa gaida.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispirms jau jāzina, cik precīzi tie impulsi būs 1-2---10 sekundes vai 1.001 1.002 un tā līdz 9.999 un 10.000 sekundēm.
tas pats par pārvietojumiem - precizitāte būs milimetrs vai milimetra desmitdaļa.

Pēc tam - par izmaiņu variantiem - mainīsi tikai posmu garumu laikā un telpā vai  ari darbību variantus vajadzgribesi kombinēt.
Jo smalkākas laika un pārvietojumu vienības, jo vairāk vēlies izmanīt posmu skaitu, kustības virzienus, jo būs sarežģītāk.

----------


## Haralds

Nu jau kautkas sāk skaidroties. Vismaz ja parādās precīzi jautājumi, tad var ko precīzi atbildēt.

Ja kādam intersē, kas tas par aparātu, varu pateikt, ka vāku taisāmais aparāts (kam vajadzēja apmierināt ziņkāri lūdzu).
Tikai domāju, ka arī ja es aizsūtīšu savus rasējumus, neviens arī ar tiem nekādu biznesu neiztaisīs, jo Latvijā tādu nav kur likt!
Paldies arī tiem, kas rūpējas par maniem grābekļiem! Zinu un izvairos. Es sevi tomēr uzskatu par inženieri, kas risina problēmas, nevis no tām uztaisa problēmas.

Varu arī precīzi pateikt, ka maksimālais, kas būs uz platformiņas uzlikts- 2gab kartoni A4 formātā, nedaudz lielāks par A3 formāta papīrs un neliels atsvars, lai spiestu to visu uz leju. Visa lielā darbība notiek virzienā uz leju, uz augšu platformiņa virzās tukša.

Par lietu- patreiz domāju, ka laika atskaite varētu būt pietiekama ar precizitāti 0,1sek.,
Platformiņas pārvietojums varētu būt pietiekams ar precizitāti 0,1mm.
Pārvietošanai esmu jau pasūtījis zobstieni ar 40 zobu zobratu un ātruma samazināšanai zobsiksnu ar zobratiem, kur pārvads ir 3:1.

Variantus nevajadzēs mainīt. Ir jau zināms konkrēts algoritms, kādā secībā kas notiks. Vienīgais būtu labi vajadzības gadījumā mainīt viena vai otra notikuma ilgumu.

----------


## next

Pagaidaam izskataas ka visa taa padariishana uztaisaama no primitiiva uC (Atmel, PIC).

PS. Lai mainiitu parametrus klaviatuura un displejs nav obligaati.
Var kompi piesleegt, var TV pulti lietot vai nevajadziigu telefona simkarti izmantot.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kādu motoriņu un kur pirki?

----------


## Haralds

Par motoriem tiešām es vēl neesmu izlēmis.
Viens ieteica ņemt MotionKing, bet īsti neatradu, kur un kā tos pasūtīt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tev jāzin, cik pie pārvietojuma 1cm būs soļi uz motora un pārnesumu konstrukcijas un jāpaņem ar jaudas rezervi un viss.

----------

